# Welly Merck Classic Washington (Watch)



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

A few weeks ago I received an email from the Marketing Director of Welly Merck asking if I'd be interested in doing a YouTube video for them. They wanted it ready for Christmas, but for one reason or another it was returned to them. I only got hold of the watch on Wednesday (27th Dec).

So, here's my first "proper" unboxing video, and a quick look at the Welly Merck brand.


----------

